# Seiko Kinetic or solar diver on bracelet



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

*Seiko Kinetic or solar diver on bracelet*


View Advert


Evening,

Looking for a Seiko SUN019, SKA369/371 or something similar in very good or minty condition. What'cha got?




*Advertiser*




Filterlab



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

